# What kind of barley and where to buy?



## Antarctic Hand (17/6/20)

Hi all. I am interested in malting my own barley and am wondering what to get and where. I have discerned the following about they type of barley appropriate for beer brewing:

* 2 row rather than 6 row
* Hulled rather than pearled, etc
* Seed rather than feed grade

Getting feed and pearl barley doesn't seem to be a problem, but I am having a hard time tracking down a bulk supply that fulfills this criteria. Any idea where to buy it from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MHB (18/6/20)

I doubt you can buy 6-Row outside the UC/Canada.
What you want is "Malting Grade" barley and you seriously need to avoid Pearled barley. One of the main reasons we use Barley to make beer is the husk (which most other grains lack).
Malting barley has a low Protein content, as well as being selected for corn size and a bunch of other factors. I would probably talk to Barley Australia, who appear to be the industry body, they may be able to steer you in the direction of a local farmer or grain facility.
Mind you when they talk bulk they tend to think in Boats, Trains, maybe semi-trailers, if you are thinking in sacks you will be begging for crumbs, in which case a helpful farmer might be your best bet.
Mark


----------



## Antarctic Hand (18/6/20)

MHB said:


> I doubt you can buy 6-Row outside the UC/Canada.
> What you want is "Malting Grade" barley and you seriously need to avoid Pearled barley. One of the main reasons we use Barley to make beer is the husk (which most other grains lack).
> Malting barley has a low Protein content, as well as being selected for corn size and a bunch of other factors. I would probably talk to Barley Australia, who appear to be the industry body, they may be able to steer you in the direction of a local farmer or grain facility.
> Mind you when they talk bulk they tend to think in Boats, Trains, maybe semi-trailers, if you are thinking in sacks you will be begging for crumbs, in which case a helpful farmer might be your best bet.
> Mark


Thanks!


----------



## contrarian (18/6/20)

Voyager will supply most of their grains that sell unmalted as well as malted. It would depend on where you live and how much you wanted how you approached them. They are based in Western NSW. If you wanted a sack or 2 maybe finding a LHBS that stocks voyager malts already and getting them to order it for you would work. If you want a pallet you could approach them directly. Top quality stuff from there as well. The best grain I've ever used. Voyager Craft Malt - Small Batch, Single Origin Riverina Malts.


----------

